# Lizards > General Geckos >  Porch pal

## jmcrook

I see these little Mediterranean house geckos all the time on my porch. I love having reptiles living in, around, and on my apt. 
I think they must be hatching around this time of year. Seen a bunch of itty bitty little geckos recently. Even one in my new office on campus. I dig it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-23-2018),Craiga 01453 (08-23-2018),_dakski_ (08-23-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-24-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

So cute!  I find small lizards in my yard too, little skinks & such.  And lately I keep running into a good-sized pickerel frog watching me from within the 
ground cover & shrubs...she's gorgeous & relies on her camouflage to "hide in plain sight".  My bigger dog did a double-take & was a little afraid to get 
too close when the frog was on the steps- that was hilarious.  My dogs usually find toads out here & sniff, then leave them alone as too unappealing.

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-23-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-24-2018)

----------


## Sonny1318

Im not sure where youre located, but I remember road trips with my dad when I was a kid. One to California by Texas, and another to Florida. I would love to live in a warmer area were that would be a more common occurrence. I remember chasing around all the different lizards and be wary about finding a rattler, did see a pigmy and a coral. So many anoles. Yeah, thats so cool.

----------


## jmcrook

> Im not sure where youre located, but I remember road trips with my dad when I was a kid. One to California by Texas, and another to Florida. I would love to live in a warmer area were that would be a more common occurrence. I remember chasing around all the different lizards and be wary about finding a rattler, did see a pigmy and a coral. So many anoles. Yeah, thats so cool.


Im in Mississippi. Ive only come across one anole so far but it was tiny so Im sure theyre hatching as well and must be well established down here. I love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pretends2bnormal

I keep finding little guys in my house.  We just catch them carefully and let them back outside.  (My dog would probably eat little lizards if he finds them in the house, so... better for them to he outside)

Got this really adorable picture of the latest one we found inside.  This one has by far the coolest pattern of the ones we've seen lately.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-24-2018)

----------

